# Anybody have good goat treat recipes?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking for some treats to make!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is one that I tried

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5228


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks! I'll try them! I want to make lots of dif. treats to see what they like better! (right now their fav. are organic horse treats that cost alot for so little! :roll: so I wanted to find some more to try!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I made some treats for them that they LOVED! I put peanut butter and honey in a bowl, mixed it together and rolled it into balls, put them in the freezer for about 15 minutes and then sprinkled grain on the top. They were very happy


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Somewhat like what Lost Prairie said, except that it's peanut butter & honey, then rolled in oatmeal (like you'd make for hot cereal for breakfast). One doe lets out a loud yell when she gets them ~ that's how happy she is!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I use this recipe: http://www.hobbyfarms.com/food-and-kitc ... -goat.aspx My girls love them and I use them to make a Probios sandwich for Eclair when I need to give her some because she absolutely hates probios, but she loves the cookies more than she hates the probios.

Edit - I don't put the wheat germ in because we never have any on hand - I just mix in extra oatmeal until it's the right consistency.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

They LOOVE Peanut Butter mixed w/molasses, and then rolled in grain!!!!!!

Every time I go out there with them, they start :drool:!!!!! :laugh:


----------

